# Specialized Secteur Owners Club



## Damaged Hero (30 Jun 2011)

I have a problem with my Secteur and wanted to contact other members with the same bike.When i mentioned that i had bought the bike i was welcomed to the Secteur Owners section within Cycle Chat.I can't see to find where that might be.


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2011)

It no longer exists due to the software change.
What is the problem? I'm sure one of us can help.


----------



## Damaged Hero (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks !!! Will take some pictures first as it will help explain where the problem is coming from


----------

